#  Alternativmedizin >   Procain-Infusionen >

## Simone79

Hallo, 
ich soll jetzt Procain Infusionen bekommen. Ich leide an Lipomatosis dolorosa und die Lipome sitzen bei mir auf Nerven. Dadurch habe ich sehr starke schmerzen. Wissen Sie, ob diese Infusionen meine schmerzen endlich lindern könnten?? Meine Ärztin hat gesagt, dass dieses Medikament z.B. auch in der Krebstherapie eingesetzt wird. Ich habe eigentlich kein Krebs, aber die Lipome wuchern bei mir mittlerweile im ganzen Körper, wachsen nur nach innen und ich kann nur noch mit schmerzen meine Kleidung tragen. Könnte es vielleicht möglich sein, dass diese Lipome endlich verschwinden?? 
Bitte geben Sie mir einen Rat, ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter!!  :Cry: 
Liebe Grüße 
Simone

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Simone! 
Du bist hier gelandet? Kennen wir uns aus einem anderen Forum? Wir haben uns über PN eine Zeitlang unterhalten. Schön daß du hier bist! 
Das Procain kenne ich als Medikament bei Neuralgien (= Nervenschmerzen). Es hat eine mittlere bis gute Betäubungswirkung. Man muß es aber regelmäßig verabreichen, es macht meines Wissens auch nicht abhängig. Die meisten Patienten vertragen es recht gut. 
Ob es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt, können dir unsere Mediziner besser erklären.  
Gruß vom Christianchen

----------


## Simone79

Hi,
klar kennen wir uns!! Schön wieder etwas von dir zu hören!!
Kannst du mir vielleicht etwas darüber sagen, wie lange diese Erstverschlimmerung anhalten darf??
Liebe Grüße
Simone

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich war so frei und habe deine beiden themen zusammengefasst.
Es ist nicht nötig zwei Themen zum selben Thema zu eröffnen. *Zumal es der selbe Text ist!* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## AltMed

Hallo Simone79, 
ich vermute mal das Du Lidocain Infusionen erhälst, da Procain nur eine sehr kurze Wirkungsdauer hat.
Neben der operativen Entfernung von besonders "unangenehmen" Lipomen gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit kleiner Lipos mittels Lipolyse aufzulösen. 
Leider alles nur vorübergehende Hilfen, aber immerhin... 
Gruß 
AltMed

----------

